# Dossier Mail iPad ?



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, comment créer des dossiers pour classer ses mails dans les bal Mail sur ipad ?
ex: travail, famille, amis, etc...


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

L'iPad synchronise les dossiers que tu as crées dans ta boite mail directement sur internet.

Pour ma part j'utilise gmail, et en parametrant comme il faut, j'ai pu choisir quel dossier apparait sur l'iPad ou pas.


Idem pour ma boite mail outlook du boulot.


----------



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mes comptes mais avec mon iPad pour le moment . Ça fait une semaine que j'essaie mais personne ne répond vraiment. Sur mon Mac les comptes sont en pop et j'ai essayé de les transformer en imap mais il,y aux problème de certificat !
Je veux créer directement les dossiers dans le iPad. On fait comment ?


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

bah, je t'ai repondu qu'il faut passer par le site meme de ta boite mail, et faire les parametrage necessaire pour les voir apparaitre dans l'iPad, c'est assez clair non ?

quant aux parametrages, il faut regarder ce que preconise le site que tu utilises. 
Pour gmail, tout est expliqué clairement dans les pages d'aide !


----------



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Sur le site de gmail c'est ok, sur le ipad c'est ok, c'est sur la Mac que je n'arrive pas à changer de pop en en imap. Le certificat d'accés au serveur lui reste en pop alors que je change pop.gmail.com en imap.gmail.com.
comment faire pour changer le certificat ?
Merci


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Je laisse les pros d l'iMac repondre, je ne consulte gmail que via le site ou l'iPad donc... desoée


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Sur le site de gmail c'est ok, sur le ipad c'est ok, c'est sur la Mac que je n'arrive pas à changer de pop en en imap. Le certificat d'accés au serveur lui reste en pop alors que je change pop.gmail.com en imap.gmail.com.
> comment faire pour changer le certificat ?
> Merci


 Je ne connais pas gmail, mais tu as essayé de supprimer ton compte gmail sur lMail dans ton Mac pour ensuite le recréer, ce coup-ci en imap ?


----------



## Fabien.Guillet (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
Désolé de revenir sur un post vieux de 2 ans mais j'ai une question à te poser MiWii ! Quand tu dis qu'il faut faire les paramètres nécessaires sur Outlook directement, de quels paramètres veux tu parler ? 
Merci d'avance


----------

